# Netzwerkschrank aufbauen



## Knogle (1. Juli 2015)

Moin

Will nun in meinen Keller einen Netzwerkschrank bauen, statt dem ganzen Gewusel in der ersten Etage

Kabellaenge vom Anschluss bis zum Modem ist etwa 30m.
Vom Netzwerkschrank bis zum Anschluss waeren es nur 5m.

Kann ich das Telefonkabel eigentlich irgendwie kuerzen? Oder darf ich das nicht?

Naja, wie muss ich das mit den Switches nun machen, da der DHCP Server ja nun woanders liegt?

Muss ich mein ganzes Netzwerk umbauen?
Anbei mal eine Skizze meines aktuellen Netzwerks
Router und Modem werden durch einen Router m. Moden ersetzt, und soll in den Keller wandern.

Router wird dann an den Switch im Keller angeschlossen, klappt das dann auch mit dem DHCP ???


Ist so ein Netzwerkschrank zu empfehlen? Ich finde es ganz sinvoll, da man dann den ganzen Kabelsalat nicht ueberall rumliegen hat
Wie kann ich eigentlich Telefone anschliessen? Gibt es Telefone die ohne Telefonkabel auskommen? Hatte bisher immer nur welche mit Telefonkabel


MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2015)

Naja ein Netzwerkschrank wirst du nicht brauchen, hast ja weder Patchpanel noch passende Switches nehm ich an. 

Da reicht auch ein günstiges Regal oder ähnliches. 


Dem DHCP Server aka dein Router, ist es egal ob er im Keller oder erste Etage steht 


Telefonkabel kannst kürzen klar, wenn du am Ende halt wieder ein Stecker drauf krimpst. 


Und ganz schön viele Switches hast du da, jeder Switch im Netzwerk verursacht Kollisionen. Ich würde da so wenig wie möglich verbauen. Einen kannst du dir komplett sparen (zwischen keller und Wohnzimmer) und einfach einen Switch mit mehr Ports nehmen.


Nebenbei, wieviele PC`s hast du bitte in deinem Haus? Vor allem im Wohnzimmer? 

Warum


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2015)

Joa, ich weiss halt nicht in welchen "Port" des Switches, ich den Router packen muss  Oder ist das egal?

Passenden Switch haette ich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2015)

Port ist egal


----------



## DOcean (1. Juli 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Telefonkabel kannst kürzen klar, wenn du am Ende halt wieder ein Stecker drauf krimpst.
> 
> 
> Und ganz schön viele Switches hast du da, jeder Switch im Netzwerk verursacht Kollisionen. Ich würde da so wenig wie möglich verbauen. Einen kannst du dir komplett sparen (zwischen keller und Wohnzimmer) und einfach einen Switch mit mehr Ports nehmen.





Knogle schrieb:


> Oder ist das egal?



Ein Switch verursacht keine Kollisionen, deswegen ist es ja ein Switch und kein Hub...

Also beim Telefon kommts drauf, wo ist deine erste Telefondose? Bis dahin (1. TAE) gehört das alles der Telekom, daher darf man da streng genommen nix dran machen...

jup deinem Netzwerk ist das völlig egal wo der Router hängt


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ein Switch verursacht keine Kollisionen, deswegen ist es ja ein Switch und kein Hub...
> 
> Also beim Telefon kommts drauf, wo ist deine erste Telefondose? Bis dahin (1. TAE) gehört das alles der Telekom, daher darf man da streng genommen nix dran machen...
> 
> jup deinem Netzwerk ist das völlig egal wo der Router hängt



Also meine erste Telefondose ist ganz ganz oben in der 1. Etage wo ich das DIng nicht gebrauchen kann  sind ueber 30-50m Kabel bis dahin, die in meiner Bude rumwuseln


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2015)

Sorry stimmt. 
Hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf das jeder Switch die Kollisionen erhöht (also wenn sich mehrere Switches im gleichen Netzwerk befinden).


----------



## DOcean (1. Juli 2015)

deswegen das "streng genommen"   weil du es natürlich selber machen kannst (das Umlegen der 1. TAE), sind ja nur 2 Adern im Kabel nötig, da kann man nicht so viel falsch machen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2015)

jup, kenne selber jemanden der es gemacht hat. Kannst dann halt kein Support der Telekom erwarten wenn du mal Leitungsprobleme hast, bzw zahlst dann den Techniker der zu dir nach Hause kommt


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2015)

Kostet es denn etwas wenn man es machen laesst?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob man das "offiziell" machen lassen kann. Evtl mal bei der Telekom nachfragen ob es dort eine Möglichkeit für gibt.


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2015)

Ises denn schwer das selbst hinzukriegen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2015)

Nein praktisch kein Problem, aber wir haben dir schon gesagt warum man es nicht einfach machen sollte


----------



## dommebaum (1. Juli 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ein Switch verursacht keine Kollisionen, deswegen ist es ja ein Switch und kein Hub...
> 
> Also beim Telefon kommts drauf, wo ist deine erste Telefondose? Bis dahin (1. TAE) gehört das alles der Telekom, daher darf man da streng genommen nix dran machen...
> 
> jup deinem Netzwerk ist das völlig egal wo der Router hängt



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein HUB die Bandbreite teilt. Wer heute noch HUB's installiert, der legt keinen Wert auf Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. Juli 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> jup, kenne selber jemanden der es gemacht hat. Kannst dann halt kein Support der Telekom erwarten wenn du mal Leitungsprobleme hast, bzw zahlst dann den Techniker der zu dir nach Hause kommt



Nur falls der Fehler zwischen APL und TAE liegt, wäre ja noch schöner..


Was deine Telefone angeht:
-IP Telefone an den Switch hängen
-DECT IP Basis und schnurlose Telefone nutzen
-IAD/Telefonanlage nutzen und dort die Telefone anschließen


----------



## Knogle (3. Juli 2015)

Also ein Telekommensch macht mir das fuer 100 Euro  mit dem Kabel

Ui haben IP Telefone etwa nen RJ45 anschluss?


----------



## DOcean (3. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ui haben IP Telefone etwa nen RJ45 anschluss?



Klar die werden angeschlossen wie ein PC, also an einem Switch


----------



## Knogle (3. Juli 2015)

Kann ich den Netzwerkschrank eigentlich auch einfach um 180 Grad drehen? Weil dann passt mir das besser wie die Tuer aufgeht 

Habe den hier

10 Zoll - Wandverteiler / Netzwerkschrank - 9HE - TxB 300 x 320mm - lichtgrau | eBay


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Juli 2015)

Für sowas würde ich sicher keinen Techniker kommen lassen. 

Klar, kannst du drehen wie du willst.


----------



## padme (9. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kann ich den Netzwerkschrank eigentlich auch einfach um 180 Grad drehen? Weil dann passt mir das besser wie die Tuer aufgeht
> 
> Habe den hier
> 
> 10 Zoll - Wandverteiler / Netzwerkschrank - 9HE - TxB 300 x 320mm - lichtgrau | eBay



Bei dem Schrank scheinen noch keine Schrauben und Zubehör für das Lochraster beizuliegen..


----------



## Knogle (9. Juli 2015)

Das heisst?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2015)

Das du Schrauben + Muttern für die Montage der Switches / Patchpanels besorgen musst. Am besten mit Klammer, das die Mutter "fest" ist und sich nicht mitdreht.


----------



## Knogle (9. Juli 2015)

Haste da evtl. nen Link?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2015)

https://www.cyberport.de/digitus-sc...ern-fuer-19-netzwerkschrank-5702-3AD_733.html


----------



## Knogle (9. Juli 2015)

Okay danke! Taugt der Switch hier?

TP-Link TL-SG1016DE Gigabit Easy Smart Switch 32Gbps 16-Port RJ-45 lüfterloses 6935364021269 | eBay

Haette gerne irgendwas womit ich statische IP Adressen zuweisen kann, da das ganze mit dem Telekom Router wohl nicht moeglich sein wird also mit DHCP


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Okay danke! Taugt der Switch hier?
> 
> TP-Link TL-SG1016DE Gigabit Easy Smart Switch 32Gbps 16-Port RJ-45 lÃ¼fterloses 6935364021269 | eBay



Ist der nicht etwas klein für deinen Netzwerkschrank? (kleiner Scherz) 
Für ein Heimnetzwerk tut es praktisch jeder Switch, also ist der hier auch ok. (Ob er sich auch in deinem Schrank montieren lässt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.)



> Haette gerne irgendwas womit ich statische IP Adressen zuweisen kann, da das ganze mit dem Telekom Router wohl nicht moeglich sein wird also mit DHCP



Ich wunder mich ja manchmal schon etwas über dich. Auf der einen Seite gibst du den Technikfreak, der sich daheim doppelsockel-Server hinstellt, und am liebsten noch das BIOS selbst hacken würde. Auf der anderen Seite hast du selbst von den Grundlagen erschreckend wenig Ahnung. (Ist nicht böse gemeint, ich mag deinen Enthusiasmus...)

Ein Switch weist keine IP-Adressen zu. Er weiß nicht mal, was IP-Adressen sind! Er kennt nur Ethernetframes.

Wenn dir der DHCP-Server im Router nicht gut genug ist, dann schalte ihn ab, und setze einen auf einem deiner Server auf. Welches Gerät im Netzwerk den DHCP-Server spielt ist egal, es sollte aber besser immer nur einer aktiv sein.


----------



## Knogle (9. Juli 2015)

Joa  Da magst du vielleicht Recht haben, habe hier auch seit 13 Jahren nix veraendert an meiner Netzwerkkonstruktion  hab davon echt kein Plan
Hmmm, passt der Switch etwa von der Groesse her nicht rein?? oder wie


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hmmm, passt der Switch etwa von der Groesse her nicht rein?? oder wie



Keine Ahnung, ich hatte noch nie einen 10" kleinen Schrank. 

Da aber ein Rackmontagekit bei liegt, *vermute* ich mal, dass es passt.


----------



## DOcean (10. Juli 2015)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hatte noch nie einen 10" kleinen Schrank.
> 
> Da aber ein Rackmontagekit bei liegt, *vermute* ich mal, dass es passt.



laut dem Datenblatt ist der Switch 13" gross, daher passt nicht...

ach ja wenn du keine der Features des Smart Switches brauchst, kauf einen normalen... dieses smarten Switchen können mehr Schaden verursachen als sie nützen...


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2015)

Was hat denn so ein Smart Switch fuer Vorteile? 

Gibt es 10 Zoll Switches?


----------



## DOcean (10. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was hat denn so ein Smart Switch fuer Vorteile?
> 
> Gibt es 10 Zoll Switches?



Ganz einfach, 16-Port-Gigabit-Easy-Smart-Switch TL-SG1016DE - Willkommen bei TP-LINK
Anleitung lesen, Alles verstanden? Nein? ->  du brauchst keinen (Easy) Smart  Switch

Klar muss man nur nach suchen, und haben dann vlt nur 8 Ports...


----------

